# Cant find a Hs621 why not get a Hs521?



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Hey guys its Generally known around these parts that the Hs621 is one of the best single stage blowers to have. I have had 3 hs621/521's in the past year come in and out. i couldn't really tell any difference between the 2 when using them.

The Hs621's are becoming more hard to find by the min. my question is guys lusting after a 621 why not get a 521 they are more available must have been more sold or something.

i was interested so i pulled the specs for each engine they have the same body so the only difference i am aware of is the engine.

pulled from Honda manuals

HS621 

gx160
CC 163 CCs
HP 4.8 HP
Net Torque 7.6 Lbs


HS521
HX140
144 cc (8.8 cu in) 
5.0 HP/3,600 rpm 
1 .O kg-m (7.7 ft-lb)/
2,800 rpm 


So why get a 621 when they are more rare and expensive when i am not even sure its better then the 521?


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

incorrect. The 621 is 5.5 or 6.0 hp NOT 4.8.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

NJHonda said:


> incorrect. The 621 is 5.5 or 6.0 hp NOT 4.8.


it has the GX160 right i wonder why its rated like this on honda's website

Honda Engines | GX160 4-Stroke Engine | Features, Specs, and Model Info


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

NJHonda said:


> incorrect. The 621 is 5.5 or 6.0 hp NOT 4.8.


ok both snowblower manuals measure at 4000rpm it makes 4.8 at 3600 rpm

hs521 5.0 hp

hs621 5.5 hp

not sure if its really a noticeable difference from my experience. i will have to see if i can get my hands on another 621 and test them side by side.


----------



## JimmyD (Nov 20, 2016)

HS521s haven't been produced in almost 2 decades, so they're at the point where some parts are becoming obsolete and are no longer available. 

(for example, much of the recoil starter assembly is NLA)

As time goes on it will be increasingly hard to find parts, outside of regular wear items. That's the boat that the HS80 and HS55 are in now; if it wasn't a wear part, it's nearly impossible to get now.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

JimmyD said:


> HS521s haven't been produced in almost 2 decades, so they're at the point where some parts are becoming obsolete and are no longer available.
> 
> (for example, much of the recoil starter assembly is NLA)
> 
> As time goes on it will be increasingly hard to find parts, outside of regular wear items. That's the boat that the HS80 and HS55 are in now; if it wasn't a wear part, it's nearly impossible to get now.


i suppose so the hs621 was also manufactured during the same time period.

but i just picked up a 521 for $50 the other day that runs on choke but dies when opened. other than fuel system issues or the auger rusted to crap i dont see it really see these blowers needing much.


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

The HS521/621 snowblowers will periodically need scraper bar, rubber paddles for the auger, and drive belt (approx. $125 for all three if you use oem parts). Also, the fuel valve on my 621 started leaking this season, so I had to replace it. Other than keeping the rust under control, draining the fuel for off season storage, regularly changing the oil and spark plug, and not abusing it these models should last a very long time. I also recently bought an HS521 (with electric start) for a friend, and the recoil starter was shot, so I bought one on ebay for $35.


----------

